# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συνάντηση μελών στο διημερο αγώνων της IFBB στην Στυλίδα (9-10.6.2012)

## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες από το ΣαββατοΚυριακο των αγωνων της IFBB (Πανελληνιο-Μεσογειακο) στην Στυλίδα  :01. Mr. Green: 


Ο Ραμπο σε φάση κέτωσης  :08. Food: 








Ο Dreiko ερωτεύτηκε   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 










Προσπαθώντας (ματαια  :01. Mr. Green:  ) να τους επαναφέρω σε τάξη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

Ηταν που ο Ραμπο δεν θα ακουμπουσε οτιδηποτε λιπαρο για καιρο.... :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 


 :02. Shock:  Βαγγελη ντροπηηηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!Τα ξερει αυτα ο Κωστης;

Κωστα απο οτι φαινεται περασες ζορικες  στιγμες... :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γίνανε πολλά αίσχη που δεν κατάφερα να αποτρεψω,δυστυχως .Φερνω την ευθύνη ως γηραιότερος,μου το μαγαρίσανε το δωματιο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dr.Dre

ραμπο το 50% που θα κραταγες και οτι δεν θα υπεκυπτες σε πειρασμους
οι φωτο αλλα μαρτυρουν, ελπιζω να μπει καμια φωτο με κανα ρυζι και κοτοπουλο μπας και δικαιολογησεις τα αδικαιολογητα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

> Γίνανε πολλά αίσχη που δεν κατάφερα να αποτρεψω,δυστυχως .Φερνω την ευθύνη ως γηραιότερος,μου το μαγαρίσανε το δωματιο


Κωστα θα ηθελα να μου προσκομισεις ολα τα στοιχεια καθως αφορουν την ευτυχια του παιδιου μου...Κωστη μου(Levrone) κρατα γερα..κουραγιο!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

καλα εχω πεθανει!χαχαχαχα ρε ντρεικο κατσε πια ηρεμος σε πιασε το καλοκαιρι για τα καλα! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το πολυταξιδεμένο πανό του forum


















Κατά την εγκατάσταση μας στο δωματιο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Mαλλι και παιχνιδακια Dreiko :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Dreiko

> Γίνανε πολλά αίσχη που δεν κατάφερα να αποτρεψω,δυστυχως .Φερνω την ευθύνη ως γηραιότερος,μου το μαγαρίσανε το δωματιο


ελα τωρα...μη μας το παιζεις παρθενοπη... :08. Turtle: 




> Κωστα θα ηθελα να μου προσκομισεις ολα τα στοιχεια καθως αφορουν την ευτυχια του παιδιου μου...Κωστη μου(Levrone) κρατα γερα..κουραγιο!!!!


δεν ειναι αυτο που νομιζεις πεθερουλα μου... :08. Turtle: 




> καλα εχω πεθανει!χαχαχαχα ρε ντρεικο κατσε πια ηρεμος σε πιασε το καλοκαιρι για τα καλα!


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 




> Mαλλι και *παιχνιδακια* Dreiko



δε φταιω εγω...ειναι πειρασμος ο ραμπο... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

Νικη ζητω συγνωμη αλλα δεν αντεξα την πρωτη μερα....οσο για το δωματιο της ακολασιας μονο οσοι ηταν εκει θα ξερουν  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Ο πιο ήσυχος ήμουν εγώ... όταν τρώμε δεν μιλάμε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> Ο πιο ήσυχος ήμουν εγώ... όταν τρώμε δεν μιλάμε


ειναι η υπογλυκαιμια σου νασσερ... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

Ντρέικο βλέπω κάνεις τον ανήξερο , αλλά η χαρά του Ράμπο δε κρύβεται.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Μερικες φωτογραφίες από το ΣαββατοΚυριακο των αγωνων της IFBB (Πανελληνιο-Μεσογειακο) στην Στυλίδα 
> 
> 
> Ο Ραμπο σε φάση κέτωσης 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Με καθε επιφυλαξη,θα ηθελα να κανω μια διορθωση.Ο ηθοποιος, που συνεχως τον αποκαλειτε  Ραμπο,νομιζω οτι στη πραγματικοτητα ειναι ο Λεοναρντο ντι Καμπριο.Οπωσδηποτε δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος με αυτο το λαθακι,απλως το επισημαινω ετσι,για τους τυπους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Oλοι με μπλουζάκια  :bodybuilding.gr: , για τους παρατηρητικούς!!

----------


## Dreiko

> Oλοι με μπλουζάκια , για τους παρατηρητικούς!!


αφου ειπαμε...εκπροσωπουμε το φορουμ,δεν παιζουμε.... :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η ομάδα για μια ακόμα φορα έδωσε ζωντάνια στην εκδήλωση , εγω στεναχωρέθηκα για το θερμό επεισόδειο με τον ραμπο και βαγγέλη και πιο πολύ για τον κουμπάρο αν τα δεί και απο την άλλη σκεύτηκα που θα σταματήσει αυτός ο ράμπο , απο την μια με τις γυναίκες δεν έχει αφήσει θηλυκια γάτα , φαίνετε δεν τον έφτασαν αυτές που παρεβρέθηκαν εκεί και άρχησε να αποπλανεί τον βαγγέλη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η τεστοστερόνη του Κωστα ,Ηλία,ήταν στα ύψη,μαζί με την λίμπιντο ,λόγω καλοκαιρίου και αιθέριων υπάρξεων,πιθανόν..  :01. Razz: 




Το τι ακουσαμε με τον Νασσερ,δεν μπορείτα να φανταστείτε..Εγω καλου κακού,κλειδωνα την πόρτα στο δωματιο μου το βραδυ  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

Κώστα το περιστατικό ήταν λόγω υπερφόρτωσης απο την κατηγορία μπικίνι γι αυτο γυρναγα και με λιγα ρουχα :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

> Με καθε επιφυλαξη,θα ηθελα να κανω μια διορθωση.Ο ηθοποιος, που συνεχως τον αποκαλειτε  Ραμπο,νομιζω οτι στη πραγματικοτητα ειναι ο Λεοναρντο ντι Καμπριο.Οπωσδηποτε δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος με αυτο το λαθακι,απλως το επισημαινω ετσι,για τους τυπους.


Κ.Γιάννη ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση,πραγματικά έπρεπε να είχατε έρθει το 2ήμερο το θέαμα άξιζε δεόντος :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ε με τέτοιο θέαμα πως να είναι φρόνιμος ο ράμπο , όταν φτάσει στην ηλικία μας θα μάθει την εγκράτεια όπως εμείς , τωρα που να χαλιναγωγήσει το ορμονικό σύστημα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Ραμπο προκάλεσε τον Αιγύπτιο αθλητή για εναν αγώνα του χρόνου,στο ίδιο σημείο,ανανεωνοντας το ραντεβου τους,θεωρωντας ότι οι διαφορες ειναι μικρες  !!







Χρήστος 1961, Νασσερ ,Τόλις 1989 (γιος του Χρήστου)!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Tι εγινε ρε παιδια κ ο γιος μου μετα απο αυτο το διημερο με εχει ''φαει'' να του βγαλω προγραμμα διατροφης :02. Porc:  κ προπονησης  :05. Weights: για ενα μηνα ,ωστε να γινει φετα;;;:
Kαλα μιλαμε ,η εμπνευση που πηρε τον τρελανε κ αυτος τρελαινει εμενα :01. Mr. Green:  

Αν κ ο Dreiko τον συμβουλεψε με ενα τρομερο προγραμμα με βαση το πιτογυρο που θα του δωσει συνγχρονως τρομερο ογκο κ εξτρα γραμμωση ,αυτος επιμενει για ψαρι κ κοτοπουλο! :05. Biceps: 
Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει! :05. Lift 1 Hand:

----------


## Dreiko

> Αν κ ο Dreiko τον συμβουλεψε με ενα τρομερο προγραμμα με βαση το πιτογυρο που θα του δωσει συνγχρονως τρομερο ογκο κ εξτρα γραμμωση ,αυτος επιμενει για ψαρι κ κοτοπουλο!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Xρηστο δε θελει να με ακουσει...τι να κανεις....περισσοτερα σουβλακια για μενα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Kαι μερικα πλανα που φαινεται ολη η παρεα εν δραση , με καμεραμαν τον Τολη (Ραμπο τρεμε :01. Razz: )

Εκει που βγηκα με τον Γκλετσο ηταν παραγγελια απο την γυναικα μου ,στην αρχη ντρεπομουν λιγο .αλλα τι να κανω ,μην ειχαμε κ μουτρα  :01. Mr. Green:  στον γυρισμο!

Πρεπει να αναφερθω κ στον Χρηστο (Lion) που ηταν πραγματικο ''λιονταρι'' στην οργανωση κ στην σειρα εμφανησης των αθλητων ,χωρις να δημιουργηθει κανενα προβλημα  :03. Clap: 

Παντως ολο αυτο το υλικο που παρουσιαστηκε απο τα παιδια κ συνεχιζει ακομα ,δεν ειναι τυχαιο ,ο Κωστας κ η παρεα του  τρεχανε συνεχως :02. Rocking:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε τον Τόλη και σένα Χρήστο για το βίντεο  :03. Thumb up:  Πραγματικά μου άρεσε πολύ  :01. Smile:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Σάββατο βράδυ μετά τους αγώνες όλη η παρέα του  :bodybuilding.gr:  περιμένει τα ψητά στα κάρβουνα!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## RAMBO

Τολη πολυ ωραια τα βιντεο,εχουμε ως αναμνηστικο και κατι παραπανω απο τις φωτο...οσο για την ταβερνα μετα οχι απλως γεμισε το τραπεζι αλλα βαζαμε τα πιατα το ενα μεσα στο αλλο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Μπραβο παιδες!!!Ωραιες φωτο και βιντεο..

Χαρηκα που τα ξαναειπαμε με τον dreiko και την miss dreiko και τον Χρηστο (lion) και που γνωρισα και τους ραμπο-πολυνικο (κωστα-κωστα ;p) Χρηστο 1961,τολη 1989 και το σκληρο αγορι "νασσερ" χαχα  :01. Razz:  

Ραμπο βαλε και τις δικες σου φωτο απ το τσητ ρε συ να μαζευουμε υλικο  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ηταν πολυ καλα,ειχαμε φαση και υστερα γεμισαμε για τα καλα τις αποθηκες μας στον καραβομυλο.Εις το επανιδειν λοιπον..  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

> Kαι μερικα πλανα που φαινεται ολη η παρεα εν δραση , με καμεραμαν τον Τολη (Ραμπο τρεμε)
> 
> Εκει που βγηκα με τον Γκλετσο ηταν παραγγελια απο την γυναικα μου ,στην αρχη ντρεπομουν λιγο .αλλα τι να κανω ,μην ειχαμε κ μουτρα  στον γυρισμο!
> 
> Πρεπει να αναφερθω κ στον Χρηστο (Lion) που ηταν πραγματικο ''λιονταρι'' στην οργανωση κ στην σειρα εμφανησης των αθλητων ,χωρις να δημιουργηθει κανενα προβλημα 
> 
> Παντως ολο αυτο το υλικο που παρουσιαστηκε απο τα παιδια κ συνεχιζει ακομα ,δεν ειναι τυχαιο ,ο Κωστας κ η παρεα του  τρεχανε συνεχως


Χρηστο πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο το βιντεακι... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
μου θυμιζει παρακαμερα απο ποδοσφαιρικους αγωνες... :08. Turtle: 




> Μπραβο παιδες!!!Ωραιες φωτο και βιντεο..
> 
> Χαρηκα που τα ξαναειπαμε με τον *miss* dreiko και την miss dreiko και τον Χρηστο (lion) και που γνωρισα και τους ραμπο-πολυνικο (κωστα-κωστα ;p) Χρηστο 1961,τολη 1989 και το σκληρο αγορι "νασσερ" χαχα


τωρα ειναι πιο σωστο... :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Υ.Γ.και μας τιμη μας να γνωρισουμε τη miss eddie... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## LION

Γεια σου Χρήστο(1961) και Τολη!
Αν και τα είπαμε κι από κοντά,χάρηκα που σας γνώρισα.
Τα άλλα τα παιδιά τα ήξερα από πριν,πλην του "αισθήματος" του Eddie!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

Φοβερή η ομάδα!!! Άντε και σύντομα να επαναλάβουμε συνάντηση και να το απολαύσουμε!!

----------


## Stella

H κοπέλα δίπλα από τον Νασερ είναι η Μαρία; :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
*Θ-Ε-Α!!!* :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Μαρία θέλουμε και άλλες φωτό σου!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Μαρία

> H κοπέλα δίπλα από τον Νασερ είναι η Μαρία;
> *Θ-Ε-Α!!!*
> 
> Μαρία θέλουμε και άλλες φωτό σου!!!


χχαχαχαχαα να σαι καλα!!
Εκει χαλαρωνουμε μετα απο μεσημεριανο γευμα (πιτσας)! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> Ηταν που ο Ραμπο δεν θα ακουμπουσε οτιδηποτε λιπαρο για καιρο....
> 
> 
>  Βαγγελη ντροπηηηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!Τα ξερει αυτα ο Κωστης;
> 
> Κωστα απο οτι φαινεται περασες ζορικες  στιγμες...


δεν πειραζει, εσυ αγκαλιαζε αυτον..

πετα στον καλαθο των αχρηστων τις ομορφες στιγμες που ζησαμε..

υποκριτη..

----------


## vaggan

χρηστο βλεπω δεν εχεις αφησει event για event :08. Toast: κριμα που δεν μπορεσα να ερθω

----------


## Tolis 1989

> Φοβερή η ομάδα!!! Άντε και σύντομα να επαναλάβουμε συνάντηση και να το απολαύσουμε!!


Όλοι μαζί περάσαμε τρομερά!...μακάρι να μας ξαναδοθεί η ευκαιρία μετά απο κάποιον αγώνα να πάμε όλοι μαζί σαν ομάδα  :bodybuilding.gr:  σε κανένα ταβερνάκι για μπριζολίδια και σαλάτες! :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> H κοπέλα δίπλα από τον Νασερ είναι η Μαρία;
> *Θ-Ε-Α!!!*
> 
> Μαρία θέλουμε και άλλες φωτό σου!!!


Συμφωνω...... Μαρια εισαι θεα  :03. Clapping: κ απο κοντα κ στις φωτο κ στο video (εστω κ για λιγο)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> χρηστο βλεπω δεν εχεις αφησει event για eventκριμα που δεν μπορεσα να ερθω


Φιλε Βαγγελη αν μας ξαναδοθει ευκαιρια μακαρι να μπορεσεις να εισαι μαζι μας!

Αμαν !   Τι πλαταρα εχεις φτιαξει ρε θηριο; :05. Hantel:

----------


## vaggan

> Φιλε Βαγγελη αν μας ξαναδοθει ευκαιρια μακαρι να μπορεσεις να εισαι μαζι μας!
> 
> Αμαν !   Τι πλαταρα εχεις φτιαξει ρε θηριο;


ναι φιλε πρεπει σιγουρα να το κανονησουμε και σιγουρα μεσα στο 2012 θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα :08. Toast: πλατη ωμοι τα δυνατα μου σημεια :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Μαρία

> Συμφωνω...... Μαρια εισαι θεα κ απο κοντα κ στις φωτο κ στο video (εστω κ για λιγο)


Χρηστο τι να πω ευχαριστω με κανετε και κοκκινιζω. :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed: 
Ισως να φταιει το γεγονος οτι δειχνω χαρουμενη επειδη πιο πριν ειχα φαει κατι πιτσες και γενικα σαβουρες εκεινη την μερα!!!Και αυτο φανηκε και στην φωτο (η ευτυχια)!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> δεν πειραζει, εσυ αγκαλιαζε αυτον..
> 
> πετα στον καλαθο των αχρηστων τις ομορφες στιγμες που ζησαμε..
> 
> υποκριτη..


Κωστη συγνωμη που θα στο πω,πεταξε το πουλακι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Το Σαββατο που ησουν Μαρια να σε γνωρισουμε κι εμεις?  :02. Smash: 




> χρηστο βλεπω δεν εχεις αφησει event για eventκριμα που δεν μπορεσα να ερθω


Κριμα που δεν ηρθες να μεγαλωσει η παρεα  :08. Toast: 

Ωραια πλατη!!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Όσοι μπορούσαν να έρθουν και δεν ήρθαν, να πάρουν μια γεύση να καταλάβουν πως περάσαμε πολύ ωραία! Μην σας πω πως θα ήθελα να ξαναγίνει το πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ στη Στυλίδα  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ζηλεψα κ γω τωρα μαμω :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Levrone

> Κωστη συγνωμη που θα στο πω,πεταξε το πουλακι


δεν ασχολουμαι..
υπαρχουν κι αλλοι..
και ο βαγγαν και ο εντι μια χαρα παιδια ειναι..

----------


## Dreiko

> Κωστη συγνωμη που θα στο πω,πεταξε το πουλακι


οχι και πουλακι.............πουλαρα.... :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> δεν ασχολουμαι..
> υπαρχουν κι αλλοι..
> και ο βαγγαν και ο εντι μια χαρα παιδια ειναι..


ετσι ευκολα μ'αφηνεις να φυγω?δε θα με διεκδηκησεις? :01. Angry:  :01. Angry:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Όσοι μπορούσαν να έρθουν και δεν ήρθαν, να πάρουν μια γεύση να καταλάβουν πως περάσαμε πολύ ωραία! Μην σας πω πως θα ήθελα να ξαναγίνει το πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ στη Στυλίδα


 :03. Thumb up:  +1000     :08. Toast:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## vaggan

> Το Σαββατο που ησουν Μαρια να σε γνωρισουμε κι εμεις? 
> 
> 
> 
> Κριμα που δεν ηρθες να μεγαλωσει η παρεα 
> 
> Ωραια πλατη!!


thanks man..βασικα το τραπεζι θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερουσα εμπειρια :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οντως το τραπεζι ηταν ενδιαφερουσα εμπειρία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

μεχρι Στυλιδα πατε.
Κρητη δεν κατεβαινει κανεις!
Εχω κλεισει τα συνορα!

----------


## Eddie

Πωω πω τι μου θυμιζετε και πειναω παλι...καναμε καλο φαϊ,ηταν πολυ ωραια ολα..  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Νομιζω οτι καλα καναμε τελικα και πηγαμε καραβομυλο απ το να μεναμε στυλιδα.

----------


## NASSER

Με τέτοια πίνα Βασίλη όλα θα τα τρώγαμε όπου και να ήμασταν. :08. Food: 
Ήταν και το κρασί καλό και βοήθησε να χαλαρώσουμε... μετά έκανα έναν ύπνο άλλο πράμα...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Με τέτοια πίνα Βασίλη όλα θα τα τρώγαμε όπου και να ήμασταν.
> Ήταν και το κρασί καλό και βοήθησε να χαλαρώσουμε... μετά έκανα έναν ύπνο άλλο πράμα...


χαχαχαχα απορω πως κοιμηθηκες καλα με τοσο ψωμι που τσακισες..μαλλον σε νυσταξε ο υδατ σε συνδιασμο με το κρασι  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> χαχαχαχα απορω πως κοιμηθηκες καλα με τοσο ψωμι που τσακισες..μαλλον σε νυσταξε ο υδατ σε συνδιασμο με το κρασι


Σκέψου πως το μεσημέρι είχα πάθει υπογλυκαιμία από την κούραση και αφαγία.Άλλη μια γύρα από τα ίδια να έφερνε θα τα τσάκιζα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Νασσερ ακομα θα ετρωγες..και γω το κακομοιρο που παρεμεινα κατα το πληστον σε διατροφη να κοιταω..μας μαθανε και κει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

στην 2η φωτο τι ειναι αυτο το κρεας? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> στην 2η φωτο τι ειναι αυτο το κρεας?


Η σπεσιαλητε του..μπιφτεκι με μια δοση φετας μεσα..τρελα!

----------


## magdaline

> Η σπεσιαλητε του..μπιφτεκι με μια δοση φετας μεσα..τρελα!


με πέθανε το thread βραδιατικα

----------


## Dreiko

> Πωω πω τι μου θυμιζετε και πειναω παλι...καναμε καλο φαϊ,ηταν πολυ ωραια ολα.. 
> 
> Νομιζω οτι καλα καναμε τελικα και πηγαμε καραβομυλο απ το να μεναμε στυλιδα.





> Με τέτοια πίνα Βασίλη όλα θα τα τρώγαμε όπου και να ήμασταν.
> Ήταν και το κρασί καλό και βοήθησε να χαλαρώσουμε... μετά έκανα έναν ύπνο άλλο πράμα...


βασικα εγω θα ετρωγα κανα μπιφτεκι ακομα....παρεα με τον κρασο-μπεκρη τον βασιλη.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> βασικα εγω θα ετρωγα κανα μπιφτεκι ακομα....παρεα με τον κρασο-μπεκρη τον βασιλη....


Κι εγω θα ετρωγα ενα μπιφτεκι ακομα..ε και λιγο κρασι για να παει κατω ο μεζες..μη τον φαμε ξερομπουκι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Ωραίο φωτογραφικό και αναμνηστικό υλικό* παιδιά! :03. Clap: 
Όντως το *μπιφτέκι* ήταν όλα τα λεφτά!....Άμα ξανα τύχει αγώνας εκεί τριγύρω, να το επαναλάβουμε όλοι μαζί! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Πωω πω τι μου θυμιζετε και πειναω παλι...καναμε καλο φαϊ,ηταν πολυ ωραια ολα.. 
> 
> Νομιζω οτι καλα καναμε τελικα και πηγαμε καραβομυλο απ το να μεναμε στυλιδα.


Ποπό ρε Eddie είχα κάνει το 1998 σαν εξωτερική φρουρά ένα εφιαλτικό 2ήμερο στο στρατόπεδο εκεί στον Καραβόμυλο που το θυμάμαι ακόμα......μιλάμε για ΠΟΛΥ....τρυφύλλι :01. Wink:

----------


## RAMBO

Oι τεχνικοι του συνεργειου μας Polyneikos και Dreiko ηταν υπευθυνοι για το στησιμο του εξοπλισμου,εγω απολαμβανα την θεα καθως σαν χειριστης μηχανηματων υψηλης τεχνολογιας μιας και  ειδικευμενος μονο σε αυτο και δεν πρεπει να κουραζομαι :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

καταλαβες κωστα???μας τη λεει ο σατραπης ο ραμπο... :08. Turtle: 
εμεις στο μεροκαμματο και αυτο σουβλακι και παγωτο.... :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Πως αλλιως θα κανω τα gro plan μου,τα σαγηνευτικα zoom και τα ατελειωτα παιχνιδια με τον φακο? :01. Razz: 

Ο καμεραμαν ειναι κατι ιερο,πρεπει να τον προσεχετε δεοντος και να τον ταιζετε συχνα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Rambo εσυ εισαι στο avatar?.....ωραία πλάτη!

----------


## RAMBO

> Rambo εσυ εισαι στο avatar?.....ωραία πλάτη!


Nαι εγω :01. Mr. Green:

----------

